# Antique Skis



## billski (May 20, 2010)

I stopped by this shop, in Wentworth NH a couple summers ago.  She had about a dozen pair of old wooden skis, fairly reasonably priced.  I notice that she does not charge shipping for online sales.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BARNTIQUES859

I have no vested interest, other than I like all things skiing.


----------



## billski (May 20, 2010)

Oh man, I could waste a lot of time over here http://www.bonanzle.com  looking at the ski junk...

I could even pickup a skiing troll


or some of that too-hot-to-handle neon wear...











WTF?

For sullydog or BMM, here's a nice one:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2010)

billski said:


> For sullydog or BMM, here's a nice one:


I still have that game.  Great way to waste time.


----------



## drjeff (May 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I still have that game.  Great way to waste time.



I'll admit to owning that game (and having it consume many hours of my life) back in the day!  

Sadly I don't think that my copy of it is hiding out in a box labeled "Jeff's Stuff" in the basement of my parents place anymore


----------



## HD333 (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys/Girls-

What would you say is the going rate for a pair of old wooden skis?  A buddy at work brought a pair in for me because I mentioned awhile ago the wife wanted to hang some.

Bottle of Scotch? Case of Beer? Cash isn't an option but I am trying to put a $ figure on the thank you gift.

40 bucks?

TAI.

HD


----------



## billski (Jun 7, 2010)

Recent 2010 antique shop browses are abt 130-200 asking price


----------



## HD333 (Jun 7, 2010)

Score, he found two pairs in his neighbors trash.  I hid a bottle of booze in his bag as a thank you.


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 7, 2010)

*Good use for old skis*

I collect old skis and have several pairs. They come in handy when two skiers Wed!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice pic skid!

I'd like to find a few old pairs for the VT place. The entire inside is all wood...so the wood skis would go nicely. But first, I have to replace a few drafty doors.


----------



## billski (Jun 8, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> I collect old skis and have several pairs. They come in handy when two skiers Wed!



Sweet.  Before I saw the pic, this is where I thought you were going:


----------



## skidmarks (Jun 9, 2010)

I was thinking of doing that however I only have 5 pairs!
That is such a great picture, Hannes arrives in North Conway


----------

